# Headlight upgrade TRS 27



## sandwedge56 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 20 year old John Deere TRS 27. It runs great. The headlight stopped working even though I replaced with a new bulb. I'd like to install a brighter headlight or light-bar, possibly LED on the blower. Does anyone have suggestions or experience doing this for a John Deere?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Should be possible. Start here for a reference: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------

